# Hestra Gloves: Czone vs. Gore-tex



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

So I'm looking to get a nice pair of gloves this year. My hands can get pretty sweaty, so I want a waterproof breathable insert to keep them dry.

I'm torn between the Hestra Seth Morrison gloves with the Czone waterproof liner and the XCR Short glove with a goretex xcr liner. Both gloves use goat leather, which is more durable that cow hide, but the waterproof liners are different.

Does anyone have experience with the two? Impressions? I know Gore-tex XCR is quite breathable, but the XCR gloves are white and I like the colors of the seth morrison more. I'm just not sure how breathable the Czone liners are.

I know this is quite specific, but if anyone has any experience with these gloves, please share the knowledge!


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I've used a Gore tex short glove for 3 years. It got some wear now, but I cad ride all this season easily. But I also have a top-line gore tex army leather glove which is superb. I got it this year. For a true freeride days in bottomlesss pow. I also have hestra waffered glove linder for that cold days (below -20C)
Noone cares about colors, once you ride hard.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

My 14 year old bought a pair of Seth Morrison Pro 3-Finger gloves last season. A link and photo are below to the gloves he bought. These gloves are beautiful. I don't think I have ever seen a higher quality glove for any use in my life. The quality is insane. I have the same size hand as him and I wore them for a few runs. They are extremely comfortable and warm. My hands don't sweat but his do a lot. He has had issues in the past with sweaty hands turning cold. It appears that the liner of this glove wicks sweat away pretty well. 

Seth Morrison Pro 3-finger


----------



## rb23 (Oct 1, 2013)

I use the Hestra Heli 3-Finger glove, and they are the best glove I have ever had. They keep my hands dry and warm even when I am sweating. They are awesome on the really cold days. They have the Removable Bemberg/Polyester lining with Quallofill/Fiberfill insulation.

I have not been disappointed by my gloves at all.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

TLN said:


> I've used a Gore tex short glove for 3 years. It got some wear now, but I cad ride all this season easily. But I also have a top-line gore tex army leather glove which is superb. I got it this year. For a true freeride days in bottomlesss pow. I also have hestra waffered glove linder for that cold days (below -20C)
> Noone cares about colors, once you ride hard.





rb23 said:


> I use the Hestra Heli 3-Finger glove, and they are the best glove I have ever had. They keep my hands dry and warm even when I am sweating. They are awesome on the really cold days. They have the Removable Bemberg/Polyester lining with Quallofill/Fiberfill insulation.
> 
> I have not been disappointed by my gloves at all.



Good to hear you like them. I am familiar with Hestra, but my main question is weather or not the Czone waterproof liner in the Seth Morrison glove is as breathable as the Gore-tex XCR insert in the XCR model. I like the under gloves that fit under your jacket sleeves along with a waterproof lining, so these two models are the best fit for me. My sweaty hands cause issues sometimes, so breathability is a must, and I'm just not sure if the Czone liner can handle it.



Board Gadget said:


> My 14 year old bought a pair of Seth Morrison Pro 3-Finger gloves last season. A link and photo are below to the gloves he bought. These gloves are beautiful. I don't think I have ever seen a higher quality glove for any use in my life. The quality is insane. I have the same size hand as him and I wore them for a few runs. They are extremely comfortable and warm. My hands don't sweat but his do a lot. He has had issues in the past with sweaty hands turning cold. It appears that the liner of this glove wicks sweat away pretty well.


Thanks for the review. I'm glad to hear the Czone insert can handle a sweaty hand. Hestra quality is really unmatched (for almost $200 I would hope so) and I've heard they are really durable. If I can get more than 3 seasons out of them the cost will be worth it and I will be a happy customer. I've already blown a bunch of seams on my Dakine gloves after 2 seasons. The Morrison glvoes also look like they are a bit longer (reach further up the arm) than the XCRs, which I prefer.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Word of warning: While I like my XCR Hestra I was very disappointed to read on the label they were "made in china". This was especially annoying after reading the hype on their site that many of their gloves are "handmade by some of the most experienced glove makers in Europe."

I emailed them saying I was shocked to see this after buying a pair of one of the most expensive gloves they make. I got some typical bullshit response along the lines of "we own our own factories in china, are proud of it, and the gloves are made to their top standard".

I replied telling them that is total shit and asked if he would feel comfortable buying and paying top dollar for a Phillip Patek Watch, Ferrari, or Tom Ford suite if any of them were all of a sudden made in China. 

Does it mean the gloves are shit? No, but it means they are gauging you on margin, and you arnt getting exactly what they claim to be. 

On a side note im going into my 3rd season with them I have had to re-stitch the finger tips 4 times. Not something I would expect from a premium glove. Certainly not consistent with the bullshit of "we own our own factories and ensure the products are made to our standard".

Just keep it in mind you are paying $200+ for a pair of gloves made in China from a company that touts themselves as a home grown company with etc etc. 

IMO they completely missreprent the Brand. Read the "about us" cut and pasted from their site and ask yourself if this sounds like they are proud to manufacture their gloves in China. 



"The family business Martin Magnusson & Co. was founded in 1936 and is now run by the third generation of Magnussons. Both design and development is done at the headquarters in the town of Hestra.

Our gloves are manufactured in our own factory and we personally buy all leather, cloth, wool and other materials. This gives us complete control of the entire production chain and ensures high quality at every stage. Several of our models are handmade by some of the most experienced glove makers in Europe.

In 2012, we produced over 2 million pairs of gloves. The company has about 35 employees in Sweden. We also have a subsidiaries in the United States and Germany as well as agents, distributors and retailers in over 30 countries.

In addition to Scandinavia, the United States, Alp- countries and Japan are our largest markets. The owners and managers are brothers Claes and Svante Magnusson. They have two sons – the fourth generation of Magnussons – who also work at Hestra. "


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*nothing from china should cost more than $199!*



Sassicaia said:


> Word of warning: While I like my XCR Hestra I was very disappointed to read on the label they were "made in china". This was especially annoying after reading the hype on their site that many of their gloves are "handmade by some of the most experienced glove makers in Europe."
> 
> I emailed them saying I was shocked to see this after buying a pair of one of the most expensive gloves they make. I got some typical bullshit response along the lines of "we own our own factories in china, are proud of it, and the gloves are made to their top standard".
> 
> ...


Awesome rant. How dare they send you chinese gloves!

Not even hating, your honesty is giving me a real chuckle. Your, indignation, so to speak. - ha!

Fucking China! They should stick to fortune cookies!

Demand Czech Gyspy craftsmanship!


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Damn yous China... they took our jobs!!!






haha I did it thanks SnowKlinger you learned me good...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you put the mess "768h3Tz4Qik" after the "v="

"...ube.com/watch?v=768h3Tz4Qik"

FROM the youtube videos address

TO between the youtube brackets.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That was an awesome China rant!

Dude better get used to snowboarding naked. Just about every piece of clothes you wear and outerwear come form there. I guess you can make your own.

Hestra is one of my preferred brands. I've used their Alpine glove line for several seasons. Got a pair of their insulated leather gloves. Maybe the goat hideones you speak of. Warm and they hold up well. I generally get well into my second season on them before I throw them out. I am always splitting so they take a lot of abuse from always having to fuck with shit. When ever I get something like a pair of Dakine gloves I regret it. I am lucky if those make 15-20 days. 

Black Diamond comes pretty close with their gloves. They are made with the skier or alpinist in mind. You can often find them on sale though. At the gear stash and they frequently pop up on SAC. Also discount shops like the Wilderness Exchange in Denver or Second Ascent in Seattle have good deals on them too.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> "In 2012, *we produced over 2 million pairs of gloves. The company has about 35 employees in Sweden.* We also have a subsidiaries in the United States and Germany as well as agents, distributors and retailers in over 30 countries."


Yeah that sounds a bit fishy...

That is a bummer about China. I have often found that when a company attempts to expand, and deals with increased demand by manufacturing in China (or Taiwan... etc...), the products will sometimes have a dip in quality, which is really a shame.

Luckily I can get a deal on the gloves, so I won't be feeling as ripped as if I spent a full $180 on them.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Yeah that sounds a bit fishy...
> 
> That is a bummer about China. I have often found that when a company attempts to expand, and deals with increased demand by manufacturing in China (or Taiwan... etc...), the products will sometimes have a dip in quality, which is really a shame.
> 
> Luckily I can get a deal on the gloves, so I won't be feeling as ripped as if I spent a full $180 on them.


My son was able to get the above gloves at the end of the season last Spring for $90.00. Great value China or not.


----------

